# Best Plane Fare Sites



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2015)

I need to make a RT reservation (domestic) for for my wife this month so obviously not gonna get the 8 week+ discounts. I used to fly all the time when I was single and diving, but haven't used any of the plane sites in years so I have no clue if one is better than the other anymore. Does anyone know which ones are best/better/avoid?

She needs a room for one night also and car rental so if there's a package deal site that seems to be better for all-in-one so I don't have to mess with all 3 separately. I'm just not a travel maven anymore like I used be and could use a refresher course if things have changed much. She'll be going to Phoenix so Southwest is the best bet probably if we don't use a discount site.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't know those airlines much any more, when I can I fly Alaska Air and you can usually get discounts booking right through their website....


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 12, 2015)

I'd recommend checking one of the travel sites like Travelocity, Orbitz or Expedia for ballpark figures, then see if Priceline will give you something 15% cheaper than those offer. It's worked for us getting rental cars and hotels, not so often on air tickets because we usually don't have much flexibility on dates/times.


----------



## justallan (Nov 12, 2015)

I used SouthWest a lot when going from one big city to another. Up here it's "Take what you can get".
Also, if you are a Moose member you can 10-15% off on flights, rentals and I believe rooms. Possibly other lodges do the same.


----------



## SENC (Nov 12, 2015)

I've yet to find a flight on a discount site that is even a penny cheaper than the airline website. I've had the same experience with rental cars - or found them cheaper going direct. I have saved from time to time on hotels. Look forward to seeing if anyone has some tricks to offer.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2015)

SENC said:


> I've yet to find a flight on a discount site that is even a penny cheaper than the airline website.



I used to find better deals every single time when I flew frequently. But the landscape seems to have changed dramatically. I did find her an American Airlines flight through www.cheapoair.com that was over $200 cheaper than what AA was willing to take for the same exact flight so that's the route I went. I couldn't find any better deals on her rental car but could have saved about $40 on her hotel if she wanted to stay at a LaQunita but they have gone downhill IMO and we both like Candlewood Suites anyway and we are members of that chain so I just reserved her a room there. 

CheapoAir saved us a nice little chunk though and they were cheaper than orbitz travelocity and Captain Kirk too. I hope James Tiberius Kirk won't be pissed at me for using a competitor but I am like a Ferengi when it comes to saving money and profit . . .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 13, 2015)

I agree with Henry, you can get the fares direct just as cheap. I think the advantage of Travelocity and such is you can compare them all one one page. These days, I pretty much fly Southwest whenever I can, they don't charge baggage fees, and they have direct flights to most places I wan't to go. You can usually find flights cheaper than SWA, but the cheap ones almost always have a plane change, which adds to your travel hassles. The other think I like about SWA is if you cancel, you get full credit on a future flight, other airlines charge you a penalty, unless you buy their travel insurance...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2015)

Barry we like SW as well and I always used them when I could. I did some electrical work for Herb Kelleher once he is a hoot. But I disagree that you cannot find better deals. I saved over $200 - AA would not budge on their price. Wish I was going with her she is staying in Tempe. I would spend all my time as your shop assistant as she did her thing with her friend. But she will probably be going back - next time I will book myself also if you'll have me for a day!


----------



## frankp (Nov 19, 2015)

I hate Southwest but they do have good rates, generally. Hell, I hate most of the airlines but fly United most often (usually on the company dime, admittedly). None of the "travel" sites really give you any savings anymore. The system, especially for airline flights, has gotten too state of the art and all the airlines change prices literally hour to hour based on availability and interest. It's insane.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Barry we like SW as well and I always used them when I could. I did some electrical work for Herb Kelleher once he is a hoot. But I disagree that you cannot find better deals. I saved over $200 - AA would not budge on their price. Wish I was going with her she is staying in Tempe. I would spend all my time as your shop assistant as she did her thing with her friend. But she will probably be going back - next time I will book myself also if you'll have me for a day!


Actually we are agreeing, I said you can find flights cheaper too Yea it would be a hoot if you came to visit!


----------

